# MPLAB 8.10 como generar código.hex



## gaston547 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hasta el momento he usado el mplab 5.11 sin problemas.
Pero debido a que tengo que programar un 12F629, instalé el mplab 8.10 que tenia descargado.
Inicié el proyecto,escribí el código y todo ok.
Clickeé en "build all" como siempre y todo de maravilla no tengo errores y lo puedo simular paso a paso y ver los registros y todo.
Pero con todo esto no me ha generado un archivo .hex tal como lo hacía automaticamente el viejito 5.11.
Necesito que alguien me desazne y me diga como hacerlo para poderlo abrir en el software del grabador.
O si hay un manual en español mejor aun.
Gracias.


----------



## rachelies (Abr 5, 2012)

Yo tengo el 8.60 y me genera el .hex sin problemas y sin hacerle nada cuando instalé.
¿Ves bien el resto de archivos que genera al compilar? Si no, prueba a bajarte un MPlab más nuevo.


----------



## Meta (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola:

Ahora mismo está la versión MPLAB v8.84 y el MPLAB-X v1.10.

Puedes ver el tutorial sobre el MPLAB de inicio rápido.

Saludo.


----------



## rachelies (Abr 6, 2012)

¿Y el MPlab-X que tiene que no tenga el otro? Lo he visto el otro día en la web de Microchip, pero el mío funciona bien y no quería liar la madeja


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 6, 2012)

gaston547 dijo:


> Hasta el momento he usado el mplab 5.11 sin problemas.
> Pero debido a que tengo que programar un 12F629, instalé el mplab 8.10 que tenia descargado.
> Inicié el proyecto,escribí el código y todo ok.
> Clickeé en "build all" como siempre y todo de maravilla no tengo errores y lo puedo simular paso a paso y ver los registros y todo.
> ...


Lee los siguientes temas para ver si te sirve alguna de las soluciones citadas.
Porque que este tema ya se ha tratado anteriormente.

*Mplab no genera codigo hex*

*generar codigo hexadecimal*


----------



## Meta (Abr 6, 2012)

rachelies dijo:


> ¿Y el MPlab-X que tiene que no tenga el otro? Lo he visto el otro día en la web de Microchip, pero el mío funciona bien y no quería liar la madeja



Hola:

Tarde o temprano, MPLAB dejará de dar soporte, tanto en corregir fallos, como en actualizar nuevos PIC, exceptuando si coges el compilador que es un ejecutable.

Lo que tiene el MPLAB X es que se puede usar en Windows, Linux y Mac OS. Puedes añadir tus propios plugins más fácil. Aún MPLAB X le faltan muchas cosas que lo están agregando con el tiempo y mejorando. Así qu ela comunidad Linux muy contento.

Saludo.


----------



## gaston547 (Abr 6, 2012)

Gracias a todos por las repuestas.
Solucioné el problema.
Lo que sucedió fue que al crear el proyecto y luego al guardarlo dejé las carpetas que estaban por defecto y eran diferentes.
El viejito 5.11 al instalarlo te pone por defecto la misma carpeta de mplab pero no esta versión.


----------

